# 280 Rs



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

While out on our mayden voyage last week i noticed a new crack in the wall. It's located just above the side load ramp door to the left.About 3 inches long.My guess is the header above the door is not strong enough and needs to be beefed up.Or possibly a weld or 2 has broken away.I'll be talking 2 the dealer again tomorrow to see what they have figured out.On the way home from our trip i stopped by and showed them and also sent her pictures i had taken.Has anyone else had this problem.The unit is a 2012 280 RS.I will not settle for a fiberglass patch and paint job.My undersdtanding is the whole wall will have to be re-skinned for a proper fix.That would be a good time to beef up the header.Any thoughts.And the leaking awning didn't really impress us much either.But thank the gods everything else worked perfectly.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier but I have a 230 RS (toyhauler) and had the same exact problem. I noticed it on my first camping trip (april 2012). We only went 40 miles for our first trip. The second day of camping I was walking in the door and looked up to remove what I thought was a pine needle stuck to the top of the toyhauler door. When it didn't move, I rubbed a fingernail over it and found out it was a small crack. It was on the upper left side of the door (looking from the outside). Apparantly the header is not sufficient enough so I took it to the dealer for repairs. They first sent it for fiberglass repair but I wasn't happy with that as I told them that was putting a band aid on the problem and not fixing it. The next step was to put in an expansion joint which has seemed to work well. We have driven thousands of miles since with no other issues.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

CaptFX4 said:


> Sorry I didn't see this earlier but I have a 230 RS (toyhauler) and had the same exact problem. I noticed it on my first camping trip (april 2012). We only went 40 miles for our first trip. The second day of camping I was walking in the door and looked up to remove what I thought was a pine needle stuck to the top of the toyhauler door. When it didn't move, I rubbed a fingernail over it and found out it was a small crack. It was on the upper left side of the door (looking from the outside). Apparantly the header is not sufficient enough so I took it to the dealer for repairs. They first sent it for fiberglass repair but I wasn't happy with that as I told them that was putting a band aid on the problem and not fixing it. The next step was to put in an expansion joint which has seemed to work well. We have driven thousands of miles since with no other issues.


Good to know.I was quite sure i wasn't the only one with the problem.Ours was the 1st trip also and not very far.The dealer phoned me today.Now they say bring it back so we can take our own pictures.Quite a joke to have to drive it back an hr out of our way so they can take pictures when i was allready there and showed them the problem.And sent them pictures that we had on our camera.Well i guess it's really going to get the test because we are leaving Saturday camping and atving for ten days.When we get back i'll take it in.No bandade fix for me either.So did they end up re-skinning the whole wall after you were not happy with the patch??I see yours is a 2012 also.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

When I took it to the dealership the first time, they said 2 weeks it'll be fixed. Well about a month later I was getting ready for a trip so I told them I needed it. when I picked it up, they had just attempted to repair the fiberglass. I told them that won't fly. You could still see the crack. So I took my camper on my trip and returned it a week later to get the proper fix done. All they did was add an expansion joint where the crack was. No re-skinning, they probably just made a cut, added the expansion joint and put a piece of plastic in the groove. It has seemed to work so far and its been over a year.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I went out and snapped a quick picture. Its almost all the way under the awning when rolled up. I dont even notice it now.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pic.Now i see what you mean by expansion joint.Maybe i'm fussy but that kind of repair isn't going to fly for me on a brand new trailor.The frame work around the door i'm guessing is way under built, Causing to much flex.Needs to be beefed up in my opinion.Guess i'll see how they appraoch the situation when we get back.I'll post when i know more.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

My unit has been back at the dealer for over a week now to fix my issues before my warranty runs out.When i dropped it off last week i waited around until they opened the wall up above the ramp door to see what was causing the crack.Exactly what i had suspected.A way underbuilt header with a broken weld.I phoned today to see what was happening.The manager returned my call shortly after.The conversation wasn't good.They want nothing to do with the fix because in his words they are opening up a can of worms and i won't be happy with the fix.He continued to say that he's allready a couple hrs into this and he'll have a hard time to get paid by Keystone.He said the best thing i can do is phone Keystone direct.Which i did.They said they would phone the dealer right away.Which they did because i phoned and told him they were going to phone and he said he had just gotten off the phone with them.Keystone said they would try and get back to me today.To late in the day now so i hope i hear something tomorrow.I should add that the dealer is not my orriginal purchasing dealer and have been very good to me with the other issues.This one is causing me concern.I just want it fixed and fixed right.They are concerned about re welding and the heat causing delam ect.The header needs to be beefed up for a proper fix.No expansion joint for me.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

CaptFX4 said:


> I went out and snapped a quick picture. Its almost all the way under the awning when rolled up. I dont even notice it now.


The weld inside the wall is broken is what caused the crack in the first place.I physically seen this myself at the dealer.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Just talked to the dealer where my unit is sitting ----STILL----.Keystone was in touch with them today and want them to get a quote for the fix.Dealer told me they are looking at getting in a professional alluminum welder to price the job.Now the waiting game again but at least things are moving forward.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Let me know the final outcome of the fix and cost.

Mine has held up well with no delam or further cracking etc. I don't even notice it now.

It sounds like the job is a pita.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Will do.It only takes a few minutes to remove the trim from the ramp door opening on the side where the crack is.You may want to have a look at yours to see where the real problem lies.If you havn't allready.Getting warranty work done is allways a pain in the arse.I'm really hoping this is the last bug i'll have to get out of the unit.Then i can continue on with more mods.I'll guess be somewhere around a $ 1000 with labour over a $ 100 hr then a welder to come in ect.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

So been away working since april 5 th.Just back last night.My trailor has been at the dealer waiting to be repaired about 10 days before i even left.Still not repaired.Between Keystone and the dealer not sure who's pissing me off the most.Now they tell me maybe be complete end of next week.Been a very unpleasant experience to say the least.All i know to this point is they have cut open the wall at the crack.What the acual fix is going to be i don't know yet.I don't even think they do to be quite honest.Going on 2 months of BS so all i can say is it better look like new.GRRRRRR.Hopefully my next post on this topic will be a happy one lol


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

A few pics of what has taken a dealer near 2 months to repair the cracked wall.Still not done as of today.I went there today and took these pictures.Not one person approached me.I left because if i had gone inside all hell would have broke lose.Sitting outside with the repair spot exposed to the weather with no protection.Common sence tells me they could at least tape a peice of plastic over the opened wall.I am totally fed up.I am suppose to be heading back out of town for work tomorrow with my RV.Neither is going to happen.Now this starts costing lots of money.Lost wages plus lost LOA at 150 a day for my RV is going to add up quick.Then when i do get it back i'll need a couple days to put everything back in it as i took everything out last fall when i parked the unit.Not a happy camper.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Stopped by the dealer on Tuesday on my way to Vancouver.The crack was mostly repaired and awaiting final touchups.I'll be heading back through there tomorrow on my way back home.Should be ready to go i hope.Had to wait a day for the filon to dry before color matching.What i seen so far was fine.Looking very forward to getting our unit back


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow. Can't believe it's taking this long. Post a final pic I'm curious to how well they blended the fiberglass fix.

Are you happy with the result?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I can't believe it either.just got a call 2 minutes ago that i can pick it up tomorrow.i was told previously that i won't even be able to tell its been patched.Guess we'll see in the morning.And yes i will post pictures.Apparently its not fiberglass and only the inventor of the stuff is the only guy around who does these kind of fixes and works for all rv dealers in the area.This apparently is why it took so long.Not suppose to ever crack.I'm not a believer but i guess we'll see.When i seen the raw patch the other day it looked good and didn't look like fiberglass.Pictures soon.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally have our unit back.The repair exceeded my expectations believe it or not.I looked from many different angles and could not tell.The match is perfect.Just have to do a little touch up on the white underneath the drip rail.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah that looks real good. Hopefully it will hold for the long run now. I think that left side of the door is weak and surprised more Outbackers haven't had this problem.

I'm glad your rig is back home. Enjoy camping this year!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks alot.You have a great summer also.I sure hope so.The re-weld is much better than factory ever was.And they beefed it up a bit.Back to camping and finishing up some mods.


----------

